# World Tang Soo Do



## aerotd (Jul 25, 2006)

Does anyone practice World Tang Soo Do?  Seems like all the posts are for other forms than what I am studying.  Even the Korean names for the techniques are differnet so I wonder if they are even the same things we are talking about.


----------



## mjd (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes, many do

Over 40 thousand black belts, and 200,000 gups


----------



## Miles (Aug 1, 2006)

Is this GM Shin's organization?  That seems like a very high number of black belts?

Miles


----------



## mjd (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, Master Jae C Shinn is the Grand Master. 

Well I did round off, my buddy tested for cho dan in May and his dan number is 39116, by now there have been a few more so maybe I was a little high.

I should clarify the numbers are since the beginning of WTSDA org. I really don't know what the numbers are exactly today of active black belts members, but I do know it's allot.


----------



## Miles (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification MJD.  GM Shin has been around for a very long time and so I can see where he may have a huge number of black belts.

Is a different Dan number issued as one progresses in rank or do you keep the same number as you progress?

BTW, congratulations to your friend on his chodan promotion!

Miles


----------



## mjd (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the congrats.

WTSDA dan numbers are for life, one for each person, that's it, the dan number is used to determine seniority after rank of course.

Mine is 28711, got it Oct 10, 1996, I am now an Edan, and I am planning to test for sum dan this fall if I pass my pre-test at out annual dan camp Aug 17, I think I do ok.


----------



## EmperorOfKentukki (Aug 5, 2006)

The Dan Bon...or 'Dan numbering system'...was created by Hwang Kee when he first formed the Moo Duk Kwan.  It has been adopted by others who broke away from the MDK.  Be careful though...as these numbers can be deceiptive.  Many orgs that broke away simply took up their numbering system with the last number someone in their group obtained.   Generally, the Dan Bon indicates the order someone became a full Dan member of the MDK...however, every year their are some numbers that are not used.  Whole sets of numbers have been set aside to be given to Masters who 'transfer in' from other arts.  On a rare occasion, a particular Master may have been 're-issued' a lower Dan number from one of these saved groups.   Much as how rank today has become so muddled as to not mean anything...so too has the Dan Bon fallen victim to the politics and ego of the powers that be.  However, the original Dan Bon books do exist...and they are now in the hands of Hwang Hyun Chul (the son and successor to Hwang Kee).  While Hwang Kee live, he, and only he, wrote each and every new Dan's name in the Dan Bon in his own hand.   If for no other reason...that makes the Dan Bon a historic book.   I'd love to have a look at the volumes.


----------



## mjd (Aug 6, 2006)

If you ever get a hold of that book, post it for all to see, that would be interesting to see.


----------



## joshpb (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes I am a 7th gup in the World Tang Soo Do Association training under Master William Strong (7th Dan).


----------



## MSTCNC (Aug 10, 2006)

3rd gup under Master John Godwin... 

Although we're no longer (from my understanding) a WTSDA school... we were back when I was actively training... so my belt is still under them...


----------



## rustyself (Aug 20, 2006)

joshpb said:
			
		

> Yes I am a 7th gup in the World Tang Soo Do Association training under Master William Strong (7th Dan).



hi josh, i met Master Strong when he came to one of our rank tests in nettleton, ms.  good man!

im a 5th gup (just took our rank test yesterday) under one of his students, Master Bill Johnson.

are you going to the region 6 championships in september?  i know Kwan Chang Nim and Master Strong are going to be there, and if you are, we can figure out how to meet up somewhere there!

rusty

Tang Soo!


----------

